# Quality vs. Quantity.....



## CMURPHY (Aug 9, 2007)

I now.. I now... Here we go again. I did a search and came up with nothing. I am looking for everyones opinion. If you had $1k for feild decoys how would you spend it. Would you buy a couple dz. Avery/Bigfoots/Dakotas whatever, with a couple dz. shells, or would you go with a dozen DZ/Dave Smiths? Just looking for your opinion's before I splurg?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Do you have room for 4 dz Bigfoots? Thats my vote. Either that or a couple dz BF's + as many shells as you can pickup. Higdon Motion stackables are a good option.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Used Bigfoots get my vote. Put some TLC with washing and flocking and you will have decoys that are better than any other out there. You can find some on ebay or classifieds at any time of the year a lot of times.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Theres one person here who might be best qualified to answer that question..

Where you at Leo?? :lol:

BF's or Averys would be my vote..If you are limited on room and want FB's. Avery lessers are a good option.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Don't forget about the Realgeese. 8)


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> Don't forget about the Realgeese. 8)


15 minutes 34 seconds...........

That is the amount of time it has been since I asked my self, "I wonder how long until BL chimes in with Real Geese?" :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

HAHAHA, everyone knocks them but they work. If I had $1000 to spend on Dekes I would get Bigfoots, and some Sillo's to put around the blinds.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

10 dozen Sillosocks.


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

GHG lessers


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

+1 for used bigfoots, They go for $200 a dozen used, tough to beat


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

BF's all the way...


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I will take quantity anyday! :beer: BFs or Sillosocks!


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

id take avery ffd lessers


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Well I guess we need to address the pressure that your birds are facing. Us North Dakota boys are seeing dumber birds often times, so we just want a reliable product and some numbers. I know down in Rochester or Northern Wisconsin or Southern Illinois those nitoriously smart birds would probably like to see a dozen DSDs outside the pits. But I still stand by my idea that used bigfoots are where its at, just trying to spark some convo.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

goosebusters said:


> Well I guess we need to address the pressure that your birds are facing. Us North Dakota boys are seeing dumber birds often times, so we just want a reliable product and some numbers. I know down in Rochester or Northern Wisconsin or Southern Illinois those nitoriously smart birds would probably like to see a dozen DSDs outside the pits. But I still stand by my idea that used bigfoots are where its at, just trying to spark some convo.


Good point, If I'm hunting ND and parts of Minnesota 4 - 6 dozen Foots is enough. Rochester is a different deal. From my personal experience you more is better. Every day is different however, Sunday I killed a 2 man limit over 25 foots and a dozen shells down in Roch.


----------



## quackkilla (Mar 13, 2008)

diver_sniper said:


> 10 dozen Sillosocks.


no silosocks, no big foots, if u want to shoot geese, all avery baby!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

:koolaid: :koolaid: :koolaid: :koolaid: :koolaid:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> no silosocks, no big foots, if u want to shoot geese, all avery baby!!


 Thats funny

If you want to support products made in the U.S and buy a product that is actualy durable foots are the only way to go.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

goosehunternd said:


> > no silosocks, no big foots, if u want to shoot geese, all avery baby!!
> 
> 
> Thats funny
> ...


How many times do we have to go over this, Bigfoots aren't even made in the US!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

real geese pro series 2 and a flag would be what my 1000 would go to


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

You sure about that WS7? 
You "Avery" guys must believe everything your told. Here is words right from BF.


> Lately there has been some misinformation about Bigfoots on the internet. Here is some official notes to ponder.
> Bigfoot is doing just fine. Everything possible is still being made and painted in the USA. We have no intention of discontinuing USA production of the original Bigfoot design


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

goosehunternd said:


> We have no intention of discontinuing USA production of the original Bigfoot design


The ORIGINALS - yes. But I was told from someone very close to the company all hard body decoys are made overseas. At any rate, the original poster didn't ask where decoys were made. :roll:

Anyone who knocks Real Geese probably hasn't hunted over a lot of Pro Series 2's - I LOVE mine around the blinds.

Ask Slater - it's about quality man, not quantity. :lol:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> goosehunternd said:
> 
> 
> > We have no intention of discontinuing USA production of the original Bigfoot design
> ...


Same thing I heard...

and that's a funny picture :lol:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Few avery's, few foots, few DSD's, few final approaches, some hardcores, few sillos, some SS's, it doesnt matter. The big ganders still want to land next to my full-rut goose in estrous deke. Its all about getting that cloacal opening up in the air!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Its all about getting that cloacal opening up in the air!


Sounds about like my college career...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

dblkluk said:


> > Its all about getting that cloacal opening up in the air!
> 
> 
> Sounds about like my college career...


 Kluk kluk, that could be taken one or several ways. I aint touching it! :lol:


----------

